# Possible issuses with boot USB memstick  to EFI mode after system BIOS and firmware updates.



## Vadim_Mkk (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi all
Recently I seen that appeared updates BIOS and firmvare for my old laptop HP ElaiteBook 8460P that manufactured in the 2011 year and decided to setup them. I updated BIOS to version F.67 Rev.A released Feb 28  2018,    and firmware Intel Full Management Engine (ME) Firmware Component 7.1.91.3272                released May 5, 2017  with Intel Management Engine (ME) Firmware Update Tool for DOS or EFI  1.0.0.0 Rev.A released May 11, 2017 – this patches for Meltdown and other firmware security updates. Now I am testing  sysbench performance  with native Debian 10 Linux and planning comparison performance native Linux with performance Linux virtual machines in the FreeBSD on Virtual Box and Byhave hypervisor. I make Debian USB memstick from Debian DVD images with  Win32 Disk Imager tool and Installed Debian without any issueless.  In the near future I am planning come back to FreeBSD and make  memstick.img and decided to check it. When I insert FreeBSD memstik to PC with Windows 10 I see EFI partition and non formated  partion on USB memstick. When I tried boot FreeBSD from USB memstick, laptop turned on EFI mode,  I seen that booted only BTX loader and system hangs on FreeBSD 11.3 and 12.0 releases.
But the other hand, when I writing DVD with FreeBSD 11.3 or 12.0 releases and boot from DVD with FreeBSD 12.0 or 11.3 – the EFI boot mode very well and haven’t any issues’  with setup FreeBSD. I don’t think that is bug, but notes, that updating to new version firmware may impossible load from FreeBSD USB memstick in the EFI mode. Using other memstick writing tool  balenaEtcher take gives the same result how Win32 Disk Imager. I hope that  this information saves your time.


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Dec 17, 2019)

I found  what the boot problem from FreeBSD USB stick was on my HP EliteBook 8460p 2011 year laptor -  it's depended of BIOS after flashing the latest official  BIOS version from HP, the laptop was adapted only to boot of Windows OSES and in the first place it was only loaded  Windoows from HDD. Return to the first version of the HP BIOS to this laptop  that worked correctly with the boot UEFI mode from FreeBSD/Linux USB stick is not possible, just only remove the BIOS chip  from the motheboard and reflash BIOS  from the BIOS dump of the first version F01. 
If I choose other boot options from BIOS menu, I can boot from USB stick in the UEFI mode, but in the BIOS mode FreeBSD USB stick don't load. I do not know how useful this information is, but owners of computers (PC or Laptop)  in the early 2010s years  need to be prepared for possible  problems with booting in UEFI or BIOS  mode after installing new offcical version of BIOS/UEFI firmware.


----------

